# Showing off my kitty... Again.



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

Lawrence is 7 months and 1 week old. Finally got some day light pictures so that his eyes wouldn't be ruined by flash. whew.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Great pics! You cat has beautiful eyes!


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

He is gorgeous! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Debbis6cats (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh my what a beautiful baby.....adorable. Thanks for sharing his picture


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

what beautiful eyes!
I have a thing for blue eyes :love2


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Lawrence is sooo handsome! I'm going to use one of those pics as my desktop wallpaper...hope you don't mind...


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

wow, love the mane  marsh has something similar, with those tiny hairs on his chest, but not as abundant as your cat... great job!


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> wow, love the mane  marsh has something similar, with those tiny hairs on his chest, but not as abundant as your cat... great job!


Great job? I had nothing to do with it  You should say that to his daddy :lol:


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

How gorgeous! :heart What breed is he?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He is so cute! You took great pictures too... I can never get that close to mine without them coming out fuzzy or the camera being knocked out of my hands!


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh wow, what a GORGEOUS cat!!!!
He's just spectacular....


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

aww ! 

how do you get so close without them clawing at the camera?


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

What a cute cat! :love2 Love the eyes & the markings on her face.
The cat is sooo fuzzy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So pretty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's got a cute curly hairy chest area


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Guys, Lawrence is a HE!  He looks so fuzzy soft. The last two have funny expressions -- you should think of captions for those.


----------



## Megan (Dec 20, 2004)

what amazing pictures!! they look like something you would find off the internet they are taken so well. He is a gorgeous cat!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

those eyes are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

those eyes WOW.... kinda got that come hither power with those eyes doest he


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Speaking of closeups, Jack says *BOO!* to Lawrence.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

:worship We're not worthy! All hail the King... :heart


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

a gorgeous cat... I love the coloration on his nose!!!


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

> How gorgeous! What breed is he?


He's a Ragdoll



> aww !
> 
> how do you get so close without them clawing at the camera?


Well... it's not always easy, but this time he just climbed up on the bookshelf next to the window and was settling in. Also, make sure you have a fast shutter speed (if you can set it on your camera) -- and also I just take many many pictures. I may take 50 pictures within 3 minutes and then review them later and keep 5. Wonders of a digital world 

Thanks for the comments. Lawrence appreciates them


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Stunning eye color for a cat!!! 8O


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Lawrence is one gorgeous hunk of cat!!


----------

